# Your Favorite Movie Dress



## Pyotr (Feb 26, 2013)

Vote for your favorite movie dress, based on these ten selections. You can nominate your own, but must be worn by an actress in a movie. Just one vote, OK, OK, you can vote for three.


----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

i checked all cause i cant choose......HEY I am sorry i like them all!!!!


----------



## Pyotr (Feb 26, 2013)

1.Elizabeth Taylor - Cleopatra
2.Audrey Hepburn - My Fair Lady
3. Leslie Caron – Gigi


----------



## Pyotr (Feb 26, 2013)

4. Julia Roberts – Pretty woman
5.Anne Baxter-Ten Commandments
6.Vivien Leigh-Gone with the Wind


----------



## Pyotr (Feb 26, 2013)

7.Nicole Kiddman- The Stepford Wives
8.Ginger Rodgers – Shall We Dance
9.Uma Thurman - Dangerous Liaisons


----------



## Pyotr (Feb 26, 2013)

10. Lana Turner - The Bad and the Beautiful


----------



## Becca (Feb 5, 2015)

A special friend of mine who, when in her 20's, lived near Hollywood where her next door neighbors were William Travilla and Bill Saris.. Travilla, aka Mr. T., was one of the big names in movie costume design and was responsible for almost all of Marilyn Monroe's movie dresses including this iconic one...


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

Elizabeth Taylor, Audrey Hepburn and Uma Thurman.


----------



## Belowpar (Jan 14, 2015)

Can't help thinking THE Audrey Hepburn image is from Breakfast at Tiffany's and the LBD.

https://www.google.co.uk/imgres?img...XXAhVCCcAKHSWFD0QQMwi8ASgKMAo&iact=mrc&uact=8

So cool they based the poster for the film around it.

https://cdn2.bigcommerce.com/server...nys-12678__30981.1495642493.1280.1280.jpg?c=2


----------



## T Son of Ander (Aug 25, 2015)

The only movie dress that really stands out for me is the one Rene Russo wore in The Thomas Crown Affair. It's been years, and I hardly remember the movie at all, but I'll never forget her in that dress.


----------



## Blancrocher (Jul 6, 2013)

Does Audrey Hepburn's hat count?


----------



## Dr Johnson (Jun 26, 2015)




----------



## Metairie Road (Apr 30, 2014)

Anne Miller's green and plaid dress from 'On The Town'. Simple elegance and made for dancing.






Best wishes
Metairie Road


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

The many faces and dresses of Scarlett O'Hara


----------



## Jos (Oct 14, 2013)

Anything with Scarlett Johanssen in it.....


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

I did vote: Vivien Leigh-Gone with the Wind.


----------

